# rain leak in MacGregor 26x



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

I have developed a rain water leak in a 1997 MacGregor 26x. I have caulked all logical leak points. The water shows up in the stern leaking from the inner liner seam just forward of the motor sump drain hose. It leaks into the cabin area, not the bilge. I am stumped as to how to even find the source.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

I have a similar problem in a 1990 M26, did anyone ever found the cause?
Thanks


----------



## miatateer (Sep 1, 2007)

Have no idea if this will help. We were getting water in our '91 M26 everytime it rained. One nite, I crawled in the boat will it was in the driveway (ah, trailer sailers!) and its was pouring rain. Using a flashlight at a very glancing angle to the cabin side, I notice muitlple trickles coming from the joint between the cabin roof/deck and the hull. Funny thing was these trickles were evenly spaced. I figured they were coming in thru the bolts that held the top and hull together and those bolt heads are coverd by the rub rail. So I ran a bead of clear caulk along the top edge of the run rail around the entire boat. Amazingly the boat has been 100% dry since then...16+ years.

Good luck


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Miatateer...yeah but what will happen when you put her back in the water!!?? (g)
Welcome aboard!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

miatateer said:


> Have no idea if this will help. We were getting water in our '91 M26 everytime it rained. One nite, I crawled in the boat will it was in the driveway (ah, trailer sailers!) and its was pouring rain. Using a flashlight at a very glancing angle to the cabin side, I notice muitlple trickles coming from the joint between the cabin roof/deck and the hull. Funny thing was these trickles were evenly spaced. I figured they were coming in thru the bolts that held the top and hull together and those bolt heads are coverd by the rub rail. So I ran a bead of clear caulk along the top edge of the run rail around the entire boat. Amazingly the boat has been 100% dry since then...16+ years.
> 
> Good luck


Congrats, you're now ready for the Indian Ocean.

(Whoops, wrong thread).........


----------



## saltyfoam (Sep 18, 2009)

I just bought a 98 Macgregor 26X and fixed two leaks in the stern. One originated from the two wires that come off the throttle. I caulked where those wires came into the pipe at the deck. The other leak came from a void in the fiberglass in the outboard trunk around the drain pipe. I cut through a few layers of fiberglass to cut away the void, then lay new fiberglass over that area. Seems dry so far. ;-)


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

This is a rather old thread, any Mac Owners looking for Mac specific advice should go here: 
MacGregorSailors.com


----------



## SiXeVeN (Jul 7, 2007)

I had a similar problem. The water was originating from the wires going through the cockpit floor. Water tracks along the steering and throttle cables and runs down onto the rear birth fiberglass ceiling shell. In a very heavy rain, the water can actually swell over the small pipe in the floor and frankly flow into the birth ceiling. Seal that hole and you should be good.

I used a rubber baffle and marine silicone. Dry ever since.


----------



## saltyguy (Jun 6, 2015)

Where can you purchase a replacement "Rub Rail" for a Macgregor M 26 sailboat?


----------



## CarlosIsaza (Jun 10, 2015)

You can get it from Blue Water Yachts BWY Parts Catalog Information I replaced the rub rail on my 26X a couple of years ago. Remember to buy the end caps.


----------

